# Whats the difference between Miralax and Magnesium Citrate



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Does anyone know the difference between how the two work? I have been taking Mag Citrate every night when I eat solid foods but was told that I shouldnt do this on a regular basis.How do the two differ? I know they both work by drawing water into the intestines but through different mechanisms. I've heard that Miralax can cause gas and bloating, is this true? I dont have a problem with gas and bloating when I use Magnesium Citrate.PS. I dont have a colon, yet still soooo constipated.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Miralax is intended to be consumed with water and that's because it holds onto this water and pulls along the whole gut. Magnesium salts are generally taken by themselves and they pull water from the body into the gut.Neither drug can produce gas.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Magnesium citrate bottle suggests that you take it with a glasss of water, same as Miralax.How come Miralax takes so long to work, whereas the Magnesium Citrate bottle says it takes between 1/2 hour to 6 hours, although with me it takes about 16 hours.Can Miralax cause Edema like the Fleet Phosha soda?


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been on miralax for several years and it CAN produce gas and bloating. Luckily, after about a month the gas and bloating reduced. I still thing the bebefits of miralax outweight the side effects.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Magnesium citrate bottle suggests that you take it with a glasss of water, same as Miralax.


This makes it close to Miralax, but still not the same. Some magnesium can be absorbed and that could impact body water/electrolytes.


> quote:How come Miralax takes so long to work, whereas the Magnesium Citrate bottle says it takes between 1/2 hour to 6 hours, although with me it takes about 16 hours.


I don't know. Miralax should be similar, I think.


> quote:Can Miralax cause Edema like the Fleet Phosha soda?


If taken with the right amount of water, then no.


> quote:nd it CAN produce gas and bloating


Miralax does *NOT* produce gas.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

MICHELE thanks for the feedback and the e-mail, I'll send you a reply soon.FLUX, thanks for the information. I think I'm going to give it a try, otherwise I'll never know. Magnesium Citrate does work for me, so hopefully Miralax will work to - I dont think one can take Mag Citrate daily.I'll keep you posted.Thanks again.


----------

